# Pimp my Commencal Ramones 14



## _PETE_ (12. März 2017)

Da ich keinen anderen Thread hijacken wollte, erstelle ich einen Separaten. 

Das Commencal ist nicht von mir, sondern für einen Kollegen leicht gepimpt. 
Ziel war es wenig Geld zu investieren aber doch ein "Unikat" zu schaffen, dass sich etwas von den anderen Laufrädern abhebt. Dazu sollte etwas mehr Farbe ans Bike. 

Gewicht spielte keine Rolle, robust sollte es sein, da es evlt. von drei Jungs abwechselnd gefahren wird. 

Gemacht haben wir: 

Steuersatz getauscht
Griffe getauscht 
ein paar Speichen gegen Farbige gewechselt + rote Nippel
ein paar Custom Decals hier und da
2. Laufradsatz mit anderem Design und "Strassenbereifung"
Bremse angebaut
Der Rest ist Original. 
Der Besitzer wird sicherlich noch ein paar Teile wechseln (Sattelklemme, vllt noch ein paar mehr rote Schrauben etc.) 

Hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## giant_r (12. März 2017)

na wenn das teil nicht verzoegert....
sehr schick, was ist als bremshebel verbaut?
viel spass den dreien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (12. März 2017)

Ursprünglich war eine MT5 geplant, diese musste aber wegen Dichtigkeitsproblemen zum Importeur und kam erst diese Woche zurück. 
Daher haben wir uns kurzfristig für eine Hayes Stroker Trail entschieden. Wir werden mal probieren, wie es mit der läuft. Sonst wird gewechselt.


----------



## Büscherammler (13. März 2017)

Schaut geil aus! Wobei sich mir der Sinn eines 14 Zoll Laufrads nicht so ganz erschließt.


----------



## _PETE_ (14. März 2017)

Der Auftraggeber hat drei Jungs die Alterstechnisch nicht so wahnsinnig weit auseinander liegen. 
Da die zwei Grösseren auch noch hin und wieder gern Laufrad fahren und der kleinste schon so gross ist, dass das 12" etwas knapp wird, aber Fahrrad noch nicht ganz drin ist, ist das ein guter Mittelweg. 

Bikes sind auch schon geordert (Canyon Offspring AL 16"). Die Grösseren zwei sind Bike-technisch auch schon gut versorgt.


----------

